# Motogp 13 - Online spielen funktioniert nicht



## DonCatan (9. August 2014)

Hi,

ich hab mir gerade *Motogp 13* für den *PC* gekauft .

Leider funktioniert das Online-Spielen nicht.

Weiß auch gar nicht, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.

Unter Netzwerk:

*Online-ID:*                     habe ich einen Fantasynamen eingegeben.
*E-Mail:              *                 Meine normale Email Adresse
*Passwort:*                     irgendein neues Passwort für MotoGp

Registrierung/Gültigkeitsprüfung war erfolgreich.

Im Spiel  (Multiplayer) selber wird erwartet, dass ich einen Aktivierungslink anklicke. 
Doch ich bekomme keine Mail.

*Was läuft da schief?
Irgendwas falsch gemacht?*

Schönen Gruß


----------

